# What is the average size of a laptop screen?



## MobiusX

I have one that is 14.1" and will get a new one but notice that a lot of these stores sell ones that are 15.6" Is 15.6" the average size? it looks kinda big, I guess it's cause I'm used to a small one. Is there anything between 14.1" and 15.6"? How big is your screen?


----------



## Paper Samurai

Well I have a 17" one that functions more or less like a fully fledged computer away from home at uni and such. I use a 9" netbook for it's portability - which usually means on the fly web browsing and simple documents.


----------



## MobiusX

Paper Samurai said:


> Well I have a 17" one that functions more or less like a fully fledged computer away from home at uni and such. I use a 9" netbook for it's portability - which usually means on the fly web browsing and simple documents.


I saw one at the store that was about 17" or 18" and it's too big, something I would never use.


----------



## BLK13

All depends on what you want to do with it. I travel a lot so opted for a smaller Dell (E4200), the netbooks are too slow for me. If its going to sit on a desk 90% of the time you may want something a little bigger.

BTW I have a docking station that I put the laptop in when at my desk....two 23" wide screens and a normal KB/Mouse.


----------



## Your Crazy

One again the incomplete title misleads me


----------



## tlgibson97

I'd say 15" is the standard size. Widescreens are typically 17" but they can be a but cumbersome to lug around everywhere. I have a 17" but it stays at home mostly. If I travelled a lot or it was with me all the time I would sacrifice the size and go with a 15".


----------

